# Is the Snugli really that bad for baby?



## 3inclothdiapers

My first 3 children rode in the snugli until they became too heavy for my back and shoulder comfort (which was WAY sooner than the weight limit!). This time I decided to buy an Ergo. I got a brand new one with infant insert, and have tried it out with a doll. Of course, being pregnant I haven't really been able to try it out for real! But anyway, I've spent too much $ on other areas lately and have some bills coming due soon, and keep playing with the idea of selling the Ergo and just using the Snugli for now (I'm due in 5 weeks) (and maybe buy another Ergo with Christmas money or something). Since it's brand new, only tried on and used with a doll, I could probably get back most of my money, right? I haven't contacted the wahm I bought it from because I'm not sure she could still sell it as new since it has been played with.

I am so annoyed at the money issues, and even more annoyed at the thought of yet another trip to the post office with 3 kids!

So, is the Snugli really THAT bad for baby? I can deal with the shoulder/back stuff for a while but wanted to know if I'm hurting the baby at all. The other kids are fine but now that I've read stuff about it being bad to dangle their legs with their weight on such a small area, I'm not sure how I feel about using the snugli this time around.

And please don't suggest slings, wraps, mei tais, etc. I've tried just about everything and really don't like anything except the snugli! (That's why I bought the ergo since it's a similar carrier). But if you have suggestions of carriers like the ergo that are cheaper, I'd be open to hearing about those. Or if you think the snugli is a perfectly fine option for the 1st couple of months, I'd like to hear that encouragement as well!

Thanks!


----------



## alegna

Sell the snuggli.

-Angela


----------



## moonfirefaery

I have the Hip Hammoc. Got it for about $40 at Babies R Us. I love it. It hurts me least of all the things I've tried, though I still can't wear it for very long.


----------



## wanderinggypsy

Second hand snugglis don't draw a lot of cash.

You know, if the snuggli works for you, I say go for it. It's better than leaving your baby alone in a pen somewhere. Lots better. Do what works.

My first baby just couldn't sling on my then bone thin body. I am sure some scrawny women have pulled it off , but I couldn't. With my second I gained some substantial padding and it worked. I didi end up losing all the weight, and have yet to see how much I will gain and how the slings will feel on my body, but if it feels as awful as it did with my first to sling this baby, I will use a snuggli or a bjorn, because I did find the baby feel really secure in them, even when I didn't have much padding to hold him up.


----------



## treemom2

I used a Snugli with DD1 and didn't have any problems with it--I actually liked it. It is a lot cheaper than the other options out there and I didn't have any money with my first. Now I use a sling--I personally like it better in the beginning because it is easier for me to nurse in than the snugli was. I'd say go with what works for you. Wearing your baby is what's important and if you liked the snugli previously--I say go for it and find something different at a later time when you have more money.


----------



## AnnR33

Is a Snugli dangerous for their spine? No, not for most babies and just not ideal. Their are better options is all.

www.patapum.com is same as Ergo but cheaper

But by the time you pay for postage to mail the Ergo back and take a hit on the purchase price you'll be loosing $10-20 I'd say.

I really think you'd wear your baby more and longer with a better carrier like an Ergo. But if the Snugli is the only thing that works then it's better than leaving the in a baby bucket all the time. Do what works.


----------



## Nora'sMama

I have read a few places that carriers like the Snugli or the Bjorn *may* *possibly* cause babies' hips to be out of whack, if they are carried in them a lot. I looked around a lot to find the source of this idea and couldn't find anything definitive. Nora preferred the Bjorn over the sling as soon as she was old enough to face forward, but I never used it for more than 1/2 hour a day because I was paranoid about her hips. (The Ergo is great for their hips but you can't do the forward-facing front carry with the Ergo.)

I think that for a little, lightweight baby, the Snugli is fine if your back is OK. Someone gave us one and we used it a few times and Nora would always fall asleep in it (she fell asleep in the sling too). BUT it is not ideal.

I'd sell the Ergo and the Snugli and buy a Hotsling or other pouch carrier, or a Maya wrap ring sling, or a wrap or mei tai. They are going to be better ergonomically and for the baby and a lot more versatile. The Ergo is great but it is IMO not as versatile for a very young baby as a sling or wrap - and it's expensive, yes, so if you sold your Ergo for $80-90 you could get 2 to 4 other carriers for that $$.

JMO.


----------



## 3inclothdiapers

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to keep the snugli and try to sell the ergo for now.

My dd actually had hip displaysia (not sure how to spell that!) as a newborn and had to wear a harness to keep them aligned properly. She spent a TON of time in the snugli while wearing the harness and her hips were perfect after only 6 weeks in the harness. So, the snugli didn't hurt her there! (We already knew that the hip condition runs in dh's family).

Anyway, now I just have to wait and see if anyone is willing to pay me enough for the ergo. Otherwise I'll just keep it.


----------

